# K&N SRI louder than expected



## TKECruze (Oct 23, 2011)

So.....I just got my SRI from TTR, and after playing with it for a while i have to say it is a lot louder than i expected. even on a gradual increase of speed i can hear the intake sucking up air. I've nvr had an intake with a turbo before so I don't know if this is normal. can anyone who has the SRI confirm it being actually loud?


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

The metal of the intake reflects sound out the end. The engine bay also makes a great amplifier. It's a lot louder than the plastic/rubber stock pieces because of not absorbing sound, and being right there in the engine bay. 

The turbo spooling is audible even with a resonator delete.


----------



## TKECruze (Oct 23, 2011)

ok well i took out the resonator like a week ago. so i was thinking that had something to do with it but the intake shouldn't have anything to do with it now that its not attached to it but I'm not sure. lol n yea i was thinking that maybe the sucking air sound i hear is the turbo. i used to have a 2007 f150 with an intake and a throttle body spacer. n while i didn't have a turbo i know the spacer is supposed to give it that sound. n now that i think about it, it does sound similar lol


----------



## Xlr8machineshop (Jul 17, 2011)

Yeah its definatly loud in the cabin. I posted a few videos on YouTube under the same name it soundsounds great for a 1.4t in my opinion.


----------



## TKECruze (Oct 23, 2011)

yea i don't mind it being loud i think it sounds freaking awesome. I've only driven it for like 10 minutes but i just love the BOV sound. i was just worried that it was too loud and something was wrong lol


----------



## ShawnB (Feb 17, 2012)

Mine is extremely loud and I love it. When I leave work, my friends say they can here my turbo spooling and blowing off after I leave the lot, and am fairly far away. But, I really enjoy hearing the turbo on this car, and for the simple fact that a FACTORY Turbo, is producing 15-17 lbs of boost is just crazy as well! Be sure to reset your ECM as well. 

Disconnect your Negative Battery terminal for at least 15 mins, then what I do is start the car, let it idle for 5 minutes, than I took it for a drive around town, then out on the highway for a few minutes. Just to run it through City/Highway shifts and revs. This will set the cars new Air/Fuel Ratio for the increase of air the K&N Typhoon will produce. I noticed much better bottom end in the 1.4L and better response shifting from 2nd to 3rd with the Manual Transmission. I wasn't getting near as much Turbo Lag between 2-3rd gear.


----------



## SlvrECObullet (Feb 21, 2012)

ShawnB said:


> Mine is extremely loud and I love it. When I leave work, my friends say they can here my turbo spooling and blowing off after I leave the lot, and am fairly far away. But, I really enjoy hearing the turbo on this car, and for the simple fact that a FACTORY Turbo, is producing 15-17 lbs of boost is just crazy as well! Be sure to reset your ECM as well.
> 
> Disconnect your Negative Battery terminal for at least 15 mins, then what I do is start the car, let it idle for 5 minutes, than I took it for a drive around town, then out on the highway for a few minutes. Just to run it through City/Highway shifts and revs. This will set the cars new Air/Fuel Ratio for the increase of air the K&N Typhoon will produce. I noticed much better bottom end in the 1.4L and better response shifting from 2nd to 3rd with the Manual Transmission. I wasn't getting near as much Turbo Lag between 2-3rd gear.


I did disconnect the battery when I but mine in, but I didn't actually do the above. I will probably redo that tomorrow.


----------



## Higgs Boson (Mar 7, 2012)

Disconnecting your battery only resets your fuel trims. It doesn't reset to a new AF raio. It's pointless and you have to reset your clock.


----------



## thekevin (Feb 21, 2012)

ShawnB said:


> Mine is extremely loud and I love it. When I leave work, my friends say they can here my turbo spooling and blowing off after I leave the lot, and am fairly far away. But, I really enjoy hearing the turbo on this car, and for the simple fact that a FACTORY Turbo, is producing 15-17 lbs of boost is just crazy as well! Be sure to reset your ECM as well.
> 
> Disconnect your Negative Battery terminal for at least 15 mins, then what I do is start the car, let it idle for 5 minutes, than I took it for a drive around town, then out on the highway for a few minutes. Just to run it through City/Highway shifts and revs. This will set the cars new Air/Fuel Ratio for the increase of air the K&N Typhoon will produce. I noticed much better bottom end in the 1.4L and better response shifting from 2nd to 3rd with the Manual Transmission. I wasn't getting near as much Turbo Lag between 2-3rd gear.


I noticed a difference when I did the above directions and when I didn't.


Sent from my Autoguide iPad app


----------

